# New to the board



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi everyone. I am from Texas in the US and interested in bodybuilding and powerlifting. I have been lifting for 20 years and am currently in the process of setting up my supplement website islandsupplements.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

welcome


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Welcome to the board island, look forward to your posts enjoy the forums.

Dave.


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

welcome to a great site bro, enjoy :wink: kev


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

welcome bro good to have you here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Welcome Bud,

Galveston? That's on the coast isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

welcome bro

stick around


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

hi mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

LM6000 said:


> Welcome Bud,
> 
> Galveston? That's on the coast isn't it?


Yes, we are on the Gulf Coast. Hurricane alley....


----------

